# Ma's waiting thread



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Poor girl is getting pretty uncomfortable. She barely fits through the 4 ft opening to the barn! LOL! Due on April 22nd.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wowza!! Big momma :lol:


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Oh, poor girl. That has got to be uncomfortable, lol. good luck!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Big girl. Good luck!


----------



## IndiaJoy (Mar 10, 2014)

Wow! She is huge!!!! Lots of babies in there, I'll bet.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

I noticed this morning that she has rubbed the hair of the side of her belly where it rubs against the opening to the barn when she goes in and out. LOL poor thing.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Getting closer. Ma is starting to bag and ligs are half gone. Due on Tuesday, probably make me wait till Friday. LOL


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow she is big. Good luck!


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

Wow definitely the biggest mama I have ever seen. Can't wait to hear how many little ones she has inside. I hope it goes easy for the both of you.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Well her bag is growing rapidly today. Should have kids in the next few days!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Starting into labor. Crying and protesting loudly! LOL. Beginning to stream.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Took this pic this morning when I noticed her belly had dropped. Can you believe that? Still huge! Just for fun, any guesses on how many and sexes?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Nope no guesses...the one I and several others swore had quads only had 2. I suck at predicting. Lol


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

I guess triplets! She is humongus!! This is just a side comment but the first time i read your farm symbol thingy below I thought is said Batman Lol. Good luck kidding and keep us posted. :lol:


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

Good luck!!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Well she's digging to China and has done a lot of stretching. Groaned like she was going to push once then decided getting up would be better. LOL. If nothing happens in the next 30 minutes I'm going to have to check her. She's is one that usually just spits them out.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

She's not real happy about it


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

Poor baby


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Still nothing yet. Checked her and this is a new one for me. Her cervix is on the floor of her pelvis. I mean half way to my elbow down! It's half open, I can almost get my hand in and can feel a little nose. Hmm....labor is not hard, so guess I'll give her some more time. ???


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

As long as it's not hard labor I would wait a little longer.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Well it didn't end well. :-(

She fully dilated and the kid remained in the same spot deep down in her belly. I could feel it on the side of her belly as lay down and when I pushed on it, hard, there was no movement. I suspected a still born and that's what I eventually dug out. A single doe of average size. She appeared to be dead for a day or two. She was upside down with legs back. When I finally got her legs forward her head sprung backward because her neck was stiff. What a chore to get her out! Lets just say my arms are like jelly.

Ma was a trooper and is in recovery receiving antibiotics for the next 5 days. I just can not believe she only had one kid in there! I thought for sure I would find one or two live kids behind the dead one. What a bummer.

:shrug: Guess she has a very active rumen! LOL


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

That sucks. Sorry to hear it


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

Oh my gosh! No! I'm sooooo sorry to hear that.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry.


----------

